# Strangest Things Used



## fawn2002com (Jan 16, 2008)

What is the Strangest Things Used on a fish hook. I have seen people ( Especial Woman are daring ) put all sorts of things on hooks to catch everything from white bass to striper. What works for you? and, what fish did you catch. This should be very interesting to read.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Boogers for bluegill!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Boogers for bluegill!!!


oh, that's gonna be a hard one to top 

ive caught catfish on 1/2 chewed watermellon bubble yum.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

bubble gum for smallmouth in Canada - ran out of bait & tackle box was back in cabin

salem cigarette filters for crappies in greene township - ran out of minnows and stumps took most of our jigs.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Ice fishing & ran out of bait. Bite was getting better & better & did'nt want to leave. We started cutting up a Blue Gill & into small strips of meat stayed for another hour. Here's the best part. Took a filter off a smoke fluffed up the end, & impaled it on the hook with the meat strip & then did much better. For every white thingy at the top of the hook it seemed to attract the pan fish with more fevor.
Nik,


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

used "play-dough" for bluegills one summer when i was in my teens. worked pretty good but had to re-bait after every catch. trust me, CIGARETTE BUTTS WORK! i ran out of waxies a couple years ago while bluegill fishing, got desperate when i couldnt find any worms or buggs turning rocks over. so, i picked up a discarded cigarette butt, plucked out some of the foam, and started catching gills. to my suprise they were prefering the MENTHOL butts.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Woman are very daring on how to catch things. I have been caught and released so many times it's downright disgusting. But, I still find myself chasing the bait from time to time. lol :C


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Boogers for bluegill!!!


Dude !!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

DUDE I was a freagin kid that ran out of bait and was on a hot school of gills. 

I couldn't have been more than 10...things like that make me improvise and use my head now days to get eyes in the boat....always thinking of something


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> DUDE I was a freagin kid that ran out of bait and was on a hot school of gills.
> 
> I couldn't have been more than 10...things like that make me improvise and use my head now days to get eyes in the boat....always thinking of something


I give ya credit, you were definitely thinkin' outside of the box on that one ! Thanks for the laugh man ! 

I rigged one of my sisters "80's" earrings that she had with a hook and caught a few bass, I probably would have caught more if I would have tipped it with a booger !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

LOL I busted out laughing with that last line, a classic Matt.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I was icefishing out at Mogadore years ago and an old timer was slaying the gills on uncooked pork chop fat.
He claims he never bought bait...just added the pork fat to his jigs.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I was fishing with a buddy at a small pond near where we went to high school and back in this little shallow area there were some HUGE grass carp hangin out. I have never fished for carp, dont know what to do at all, and neither did my friend. 

He decides that it would be a good idea to get his largest Rapala and fill the treble hooks with grass, leaves, and weeds. He casts that thing onto the opposite bank and then slowly pulls it into the middle of them. He caught the largest grass carp i've ever seen out of water.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Mom got so mad at me for this one.
I used to cut the edge off my gym shoes and catch bass with them in the farm ponds.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

McDonalds french fries for carp.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

fawn2002 u going to fill us in on what u seen used or are u going to leave us hanging?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peas!!! You don't even need a hook. Just take a can of peas and a club. Throw the peas on the water, they float. When a fish comes up to take a pee, hit him with the club


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

I was about 12 years old at a friend's birthday party at Leatherlips. Ran out of worms and started using anything we could find. Caught gills on pieces of hot dogs, burgers, etc. Even caught one on a piece of chocolate fudge bar. Fun times...


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

One of those slow slow days up on erie when the walleye were not biting on anything. Crawler harness with a hershey bar wrapper. No idea why but it ended up catching 3 of them toothy critters.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

some friends and i have used white castle french frys for channels in this pond behind my old apt complex


----------



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

A hook and dip spit blue love the nicotene


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

ya might think this is about strange but it works..Get a bar of ivory soap..The soap that floats..and cut into lil pieces and there ya go..prime time catfishbait..people has been doing this for many of years


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

caught a bluegill with just a hook.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Paper napkins for bluegillies.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont think anyone is going to top the boogers, but ive used burger king cheese sticks - blue gills smash it and we went through 2 boxes of cheese sticks, french fries, cheese burger buns, now last summer my wife and me was at the club catfishing and she had some of that imitation crab meat, she cut off a cube hooked it on tossed it out and within 5 minutes had a 4 lbs. channel, me and my buddy stood there dumb founded.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

When I was a kid my dad would take me camping at a private lake. He worked 3rd shift and I ran out of bait and was tired of turning up rocks looking for bugs and digging for worms, and I did not want to wake him up. ( he caught my night crawlers the night before) So I put a rubber band on my hook and caught blue gill they rest of the day and never lost my rubber band!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

When I was a little kid I was fishing for these HUGE Eeymors (forget the spelling, but they are like Carp) in my Grandmas farm pond. They eat Leaves and grass (after people cut the lawn around the pond) on the surface and all the algea as well. No one has ever caughten one out of there so I wanted to be the first so I took a bobber and rigged the hook up with lettuce, leaves, and grass and threw it out and set the pole down to bass fish.

About 30 minutes later the bobber slips under the surface and I grab the pole and set the hook and I'm fighting something big. I kept shouting "I finally caught it, I finally caught it" and I battled it to the shore and landed it to find out it was a 5lb Catfish. What kind of catfish eats leaves suspended below the surface? You learn something new every day lol 

Needless to say those two Eeymore's in that pond have remained uncaught for 20 years now.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Now this totally second hand knowlege and I in no way endorce this but I know a guy who told me he had a friend in the medical profession that used to use *human* spleen for catfish


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

I remember one trip out on erie for walleyes when we had ran out of worms for the worm harnesses. So we took out a piece of balogne and hooked it on to the worm harnesses and caught two more walleyes. Rather catch the fish than eat the balogne for a sandwich.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

i caught a bass using the sweedish fish candy


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Twenty years ago, an old fishin buddy and myself. would fish early spring "bullheads" (catfish to some) and found that "pepperoni" cut into small chunks worked extremely well, to catch them. Leaves a very oily slick on and in the water......later discovered that it also worked for "channel cats"......I guess they just might like to eat "ITALIAN" also...


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i took my young daughter to edgewater and used mcdonalds french fries on the bottom for sheephead---she still laughs about that you can eat your leftover bait when your done


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Christmas tree tinsle for pan fish. I thought a guy was crazy one day until I witnessed him catching one after another with nothing but the hook and the tinsle.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

not real strange,but i fish a local gravel pit.i had taken my wife's uncle out bassin',and after the sun and heat arrived i told him we needed to get some bait.he was clueless as to what i was talking about,but we proceeded to the nearest mulberry tree hanging over the water.picked a few dozen,then sight fished for carp along the woody banks.he had a blast,caught several fish all from 5-17 #. light line a small hook and a lot of stealth. carp love them mulberries!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Caught some channel cats at Portage when I was a kid using hotdogs.........Rich


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My cousin caught a pike up in Ontario using just an egg sinker. He was just seeing how far he could cast it out when a pike hit it. The sinker went thru his mouth and out his gill and got caught in the gill and he reeled it in.


----------



## millerlgt22 (Feb 25, 2008)

in my uncles farm pond in michigan i have caught largmouth on strawberrys and grass. also used a plain jighead sprayed with WD-40 for catfish on the mississippi river


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have caught gar before with a cotton ball on a hook. I have caught bluegill on McDonalds french fries. I have also caught bluegill and channels on salami. Our sandwichs got wet in the cooler and we ran out of bait so we had to improvise. Funny the things you come up with when the fish are biting.

Jake


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

I caught a cat. The four-legged kind. While waiting for a friend to go fishing in his farm pond I was casting a sinker at a bucket that was sitting beside the open door of his barn. One cast went close to the open door. The cat jumped out and grabbed the sinker. Before I could react it swallowed it. I chased the cat, caught it and cut the line. Told my friend what happened. He later told me the cat was alright.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a nephew that is a science teacher. We were on the perch with limited time and had to hurry to get our limit and back in. 3 guys on the boat and i noticed he was not pulling them in like we were. I asked what was going on and he said he was trying to catch them on a empty hook. I got mad and told him he wouldnt catch anything on a damn empty hook. About 1 minute later he pulled in a double header. No bait, empty hooks.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

If I recall correctly, Seaturd took some tofu out of his lunch cooler, stuck it on a jig, and caught a zebra muscle.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

All good stuff guys.

My father-in-law knew a guy in FL who only used strips of bed sheets or pillow cases for bass. He would cut a strip, put it on a hook and work it like a soft jerkbait. Said it never caught any wallhangers, but was good enough for eating size bass.

I used to use maple flavored sausage from Wal Mart, the frozen kind, for channels. They loved the stuff. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

caught a snapping turtle on a chuck of hot dog.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i caught some blue gill's and warmouths on marshmellows on top water.

2008 fish count

35-bass ( i live in georgia till the end of the month)
2-blue gill
3-warmouth
0-catfish
0- walleye


----------

